# Summertime fishing report -lots of great pics!



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Summertime Fishing report... if it swims.. we are going to try and catch it!

The bar has definitely been raised in 2008 to a new level of action and excitement.

Here is a picture compilation of some great trips with some great people...it was a wonderful summer. The fishing has been awesome...just wanted to share.












Snapper fishing has been awesome this year. Gary Miller came down to Pensacola Beach again.. , his wife Kelli and daughter Molly fished with me two days-- one day offshore with Capt. Eddie Woodall and one day inshore catching redfish and trout in the sound. 












Big Ladies need love too! Baitfish Ball onPensacola Beach...crazy action.

Here's Jeff Roberts with a big lady early in the morning!













Bonita on Fly! We had more big bonita this year than I ever remember, and then they disappeared..I sure hope they come back.. we had some great trips flyfishing for them.














Kirk Martin gets in on the action on one of my hand tied bonita flies! Kirk and Jeff fish with me every year on their summer trip to Navarre.
















Brad caught a nice King Mackerel on fly, on my littleSage XP8 weight! Brad is going to be all over my website.. this is the guy that caught a bull red on my 7 weight two years ago and he's been fishing with me ever since and having some really good days.














Karnar caught a smoker King! Brad and Karnar had a killer day.. we ended it swimming in some super clear water on a deserted beach.....she's hooked.















New client Matt Holley with one of 5 species of fish we caught on fly.. 

We even had a Blue Angels show at the end of the day.












Matt's friend Chris Webb with a barracuda. This fish ate a bait right at the boat and then stripped off 50 yards of line in a nanosecondand started greyhound jumping.. it was spectacular!



















Tarpon Time for Paul Heatherington! Paul and I have been trying to pull this trip off and get him a tarpon for 2 years.. He landed his plane in Apalachicola at 8 and I had him on a fish by 12.. it was classic guide and client teamwork.. he put the cast right where I told him to... even under dark overcast conditions. The first jump was right at the boat and she had to be 8 feet in the air as we were looking up at her...it was an amazing sight I'll never forget.












The consummation of my love/hate relationship with tarpon at the end of my week long vacation...Carefully reviving Paul's fish for release.













Capt. Bob hooked up on a tarpon on fly! Getting down and dirtyeast of Apalachwith my 12 weight...










My little 70 pounder at the boat..this fish jumped six times and put on a show.. at the end of the fight we even had a manatee swim up to the boat. Things went terribly wrong when the lip gaff pulled out as the fish jumped as we tried to pull her into the boat..we broke her off at that point and she swam away fine!












St. Joe Bay scalloping trip with my son Ben and cousin Bentley.. look at the gin clear water. 

We live in Paradise in the Panhandle.. so many fish to catch.. so much to do.. Life is Good.





That's it for now.. I'm heading off soon to Puerto Rico on a diving trip and I'll be gone for the first half of August! I hope you liked the photos. Thanks for looking and reading.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You're kind of badass. 

You know that, right?


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Man those are some good looking tarpon on fly.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report and awesome pics! You just made me hate sitting here on the computer and not beingoutfly fishing.

:clap:clap


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Love the pic's:bowdown I agree, so many fish and not enough time to catch them all. _I like our backyard also. _


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm glad everybody likes the pics and the report.. thank you.

Joe Z and Eric-- you guys crack me up... but it's "Bobby Bowlegs"










Here's a G rated pic from Billy Bowlegs---the pirate party down in Ft. Walton--good times..

If you 've never been.. put it on your list of things to do...

We rode down there in style on Eric's 25 Contender .... it was a blast.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Great Stuff Mr Bob O. Nice to see you putting people on some damn good looking fish! When is it my turn??? LOL



A


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## troutbuster (Sep 4, 2008)

Capt. Bob,

Your pictures look great, I'll be in the area fishing with Capt. Baz for a couple of days late september. I never fished in your area, but when I see those pics, I'm really looking forward to it..:hoppingmad:hoppingmad

Your tarpon is great!:bowdown

floris van den berg (location The Netherlands)


----------

